# New to Fursuiting



## Ookami-girl (Jun 19, 2008)

I keep saying I'm going to make a cosplay outfit but I never do.  This time though, me and my friends were talking about doing an Excel Saga cosplay group for an anime convention next year and I said I was going to dress up as the dog, Menchi.  Problem is I've never made a fursuit before, though I've been a bit interested.

Detail wise, Menchi's pretty easy.  She's a cream colored little dog with big brown eyes.  I'd put and image here but I'm not sure what site allow hotlinking and which ones don't. ^^;  I've gotten in trouble for that before.  Anyways, I think the thing that'll trip me up the most will be the head.  Any tips you can give to a newbie?

Also, materials...Where do you guys go to get them?  Since I've got no credit card and my mom doesn't like ordering stuff offline, I'm not going to be able to get fur off a site.  I'm not 100% sure about Jo-Ann Fabrics because all the ones I've been in don't have much faux fur.  I think everything else I could get there easily though.  However, what materials would I need and about how much do they cost?  I'm gonna try to manage my money so I can start this as soon as possible.  Trying to save money for school, transportation, and making a fursuit...it's hard. ^^;

Any tips, tricks, price estimates...anything is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 20, 2008)

www.matrices.net

fursuit tutorials and the such... look under costuming!


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2008)

lots of info here too http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/ look in the memories and such and use the forum for specific questions (after you make sure there is no tutorials or answers in te FAQ first) and to post in progress stuff for critiques and to show off your final product


----------



## Ookami-girl (Jun 20, 2008)

Both of those are awesome links!  I'll have to join the LJ community.  And I bookmarked Matrices site.  Her video tutorial on making a foam head was perfect.  I'll have to go buy some foam after I finish watching all of them.

Thanks so much! 

And any good places other than Jo-Ann's Fabrics that I can consider going to get materials?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2008)

hancocks if you have one near you they always have the white bunny fur and some times you can find some real gold in their "luxery furs"
otherwise look online, the LJ community has a whole list of online places


----------



## Ookami-girl (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think there's a Hancock fabrics by my house.  I could check there too. ^^; 

Thanks!


----------

